
Can I get some feedback on a new site from HONEST users? - freeosin

======
madhouse
What exactly is the site supposed to be about?

I'm not going to sign up to any beta on a site that tells me nothing about
itself.

No, "Ask, Decide, Repeat" doesn't tell me much. Also, the logo being an image,
I couldn't even copy & paste the slogan from there.

~~~
freeosin
Well it is in closed beta but it is a decision making site. I agree the splash
lacks. Its more of a gateway. Video and all that jazz coming very soon. Good
point about the slogan. I'll have to change that.

~~~
madhouse
Even a short "about" would've been nice, even if it's closed. Knowing that
it's a decision making site already tells a lot more than one could figure out
just by visiting it.

~~~
freeosin
Cool. Working on a video that is going to go on the front. That will hopefully
alleviate any confusion.

------
freeosin
Sorry, I am trying to get feedback on a site I started www.choicr.com from
beta users. I just heard this was the best place to get techie type reviewers.

